# instalacion de corte RPM



## maxi_boca_1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola muchachos, he armado un limitador de rpm y no se como conectarlo en el auto! si alguno me puede dar una mano se los agradeceria.Les adjunto el plano. muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

En el circuito están todas las conexiones.
¿ Que es lo que no sabes conectar ?


----------



## maxi_boca_1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola, gracias x responder, lo que no entiendo es de que parte del circuito saco los cables q hacen de entrada de los pulsos que vienen del cdi y el de salida. Por lo que distingo en  el plano tengo tres cables, los 15v, masa y el q sale de la r de 4.7 5w.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

A ver si así lo puedes conectar.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 17, 2009)

saludos maxi_baca_1 vi por casualidad el diagrama y yo no vi la salida de 15v, ademas en la nota 7 dice mas o menos que el circuito puede ser adeacuado para la mayoria de los sistemas Pero no para CDI, a menos que haya entendido mal...
Saludos.

Fogonazo eres mi idolo mas claro que eso ni el agua....


----------



## maxi_boca_1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola! gracias por responder, si perdon me confundi era de 12v. si puede ser que no se pueda para cdi, pero todavia no comprendo como va conectado con la bobina


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

Para lograr el pulso de disparo sobre las bujías, la bobina se conecta positivo por un lado y a GND (Negativo) por el otro, al momento de abrirse esta conexión por la apertura de los platinos salta la chispa.
El circuito hace puente sobre los platinos mediante la resistencia de 4,7 Ohms y el SCR mientras la cantidad de pulsos por minuto sea superior al valor prefijado por el preset de 15KOhms


----------



## maxi_boca_1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Gracias Fogonazo por la ayuda, por la dedicacion y la molestia que te tomaste en responder y dibujar el circuito. Me aclaraste varias dudas que tenia!! Se podria adaptar este circuito para que funcione en autos con encendido cdi?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2009)

maxi_boca_1 dijo:


> ......Se podria adaptar este circuito para que funcione en autos con encendido cdi?


Dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC): "T_odas las preguntas del universo se contestan con una sola palabra_."; *Depende*
Depende del modo como el CDI "dispare la o las bobinas".
Normalmente es mediante un transistor de conmutación, habría que buscar el conexionado de la o las bobinas e ir probando.
Por otro lado, si es un vehiculo con mas de 1 bobina, el circuito solo detecta los pulsos de 1 de ellas, así que habría que ajustarlo distinto.
También si posee encendido por descarga capacitiva no funcionaria.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 18, 2009)

A ver si entendi y perdon por meter mi cuchara pero
CDI = Capacitor Discharge Ignition.



> También si posee encendido por descarga capacitiva no funcionaria.



Quiere decir por logica deductiva que seria muy dificil que funcionara ¿no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> A ver si entendi y perdon por meter mi cuchara pero
> CDI = Capacitor Discharge Ignition.
> 
> Quiere decir por logica deductiva que seria muy dificil que funcionara ¿no?



*!! Perdón ¡¡,* se me cruzaron los cables.
Estaba pensando en encendido a través de la central computada, y escribí de acuerdo a lo que pensaba y no de acuerdo a la consulta.

Hablando de descarga capacitiva, sigue siendo valido el dicho de Confucio, habría que ver el esquema del encendido y ver como se podría adaptar el corte, por ejemplo bloqueando el disparo del SCR del encendido (NO el del limitador).


----------



## lubeck (Oct 18, 2009)

Mas o menos capto tu punto y pienso que seria dedicarle unas cuantas horas de investigacion para hacer el cambio para el CDI, yo me quedo con la version original para mi cacharro, gracias por el aporte... 
saludos y suerte maxi_boca...
fogonazo reitero mis respetos...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 21, 2009)

maxi checa este foro


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/


mencionan algo del cdi, no lo he leido todo... pero algo te puede orientar...


----------



## ivan33 (Ago 26, 2012)

hola a todos.. que tal.. mi visita a su lindo foro se debe a que compre un limitador de rpm para autos y mi auto tiene encendido electronico.. y nose como conectarlo! y me parecio ver (yo no entiendo mucho) que la bobina del auto es de 15v puede ser?? que hagoo???  graciass saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2012)

Y quién te vendió el aparato, ¿ No te da información, asesoramiento, un manual, !! Algo ¡¡ ?


----------



## ivan33 (Ago 27, 2012)

es un corte limitador largador apolo... el que me lo vendio me dijo q andava en autos. pero en el manual, solo te explica para conectarlo en motos, aunque aclara q anda en autos!
la bobina del auto es como todas pero le salen tres cables de un lado (+) y tres del otro(-) y nose a cual va empalmado! graciass por contestarme!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 27, 2012)

Amigo ivan33, bueno al menos tenemos que saber que tipo de señal necesita tu limitador, pues puede ser a conexion directa tomando del terminal (-) de la bobina o bien mediante induccion a traves del cable de alta tension de la misma.


----------



## ivan33 (Ago 27, 2012)

Hola chicos la verdad, no tengo idea de como es el sistema.. esto es lo que compre.. espero q si alguien sabe mi diga.. me dice uno de los dos cables va al cdi y otro empalmado a la bobina de alta pero me agarre un pedo barbaro jeje.. abrzoo!! 
http://www.apoloweb.com.ar/3.php?id=174


----------

